# Do I need two machines...?



## khazi (May 25, 2020)

Hello All, been lurking for a while

Years of using Aeropress and stove tops - bought my other half a super cheap Lavazza pod machine for Christmas. Got me back into coffee and is doing sterling service in the morning for my girlfriend - been buying pods from a few different roasters. But, it only really does a single shot - and anything over 10-12 seconds is poor. Using two pods is proving expensive and cumbersome

So, I'm all for buying a machine - should be tax and VAT deductable too. I brew beer, so when I read 'do you want a new hobby', my answer is an emphatic yes - my girlfriend just wants a decent length shot though - with a minimum of faff - I was looking at some of the pressurised basket/15 bar machines - and wondering if they'd suffice for my girlfriend with packet Lavazza (she swears by it), and enable me to do some modding and grinding. But coming to the the conclusion that two machines is the answer - seems excessive. The Lavazza pods won't cut it for either of us for much longer.

Is there a machine out there that would suite us both?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes. The Gaggia Classic. Buy a second portafilter so your dear wife can have hers with the pressurised basket and associated little nub installed, and you can have yours with an unpressurised basket and grind a real espresso shot. The machine comes with both pressurised and unpressurised baskets, and will do sterling service with both. The Gaggia is also fair game for modding and playing with. The mod community is well equipped to help.

I believe there's a Sage machine that does the same, Sage owners can chime in with their suggestions of which would suit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The main problem with that idea is that the pressurised basket would need the higher pressure where the normal basket / espresso require the lower pressure = 9 bar


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sage BE owner here and I think one would suit both of you. Your girlfriend buys pre ground Lavazza right? The Sage using the pressurised basket is easy, I got that dialled in pretty fast, coffee was decent and it's 'no faff'. Then I started using the unpressurised basket and that took me over 2 months to get right. That's the 'hobby' part. Lots of reading, trial and error but eventually it makes a much better shot.

Don't forget to budget for accessories too, need £80-100 for those.

EDIT: All this stuff is expensive atm due to lockdown/demand, the Sages are usual price (£550ish, I got mine for £375 in the sale for example), haven't see them on sale, Gaggia Classics second hand are top wack compared to normal too.


----------



## khazi (May 25, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> The main problem with that idea is that the pressurised basket would need the higher pressure where the normal basket / espresso require the lower pressure = 9 bar


 That's the main point of confusion for me. I'm loathed to drop a chunk of cash on a machine biased towards pre-ground coffee. What happens if you use a pressurised basket at 9 bar?


----------



## khazi (May 25, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Sage BE owner here and I think one would suit both of you. Your girlfriend buys pre ground Lavazza right? The Sage using the pressurised basket is easy, I got that dialled in pretty fast, coffee was decent and it's 'no faff'. Then I started using the unpressurised basket and that took me over 2 months to get right. That's the 'hobby' part. Lots of reading, trial and error but eventually it makes a much better shot.
> 
> Don't forget to budget for accessories too, need £80-100 for those.
> 
> EDIT: All this stuff is expensive atm due to lockdown/demand, the Sages are usual price (£550ish, I got mine for £375 in the sale for example), haven't see them on sale, Gaggia Classics second hand are top wack compared to normal too.


 What's the long term on Sages like? I'm tempted by a Bambino - I've found them for £329 - take the Tax and VAT off, and it's not that different to a reconditioned Gaggia from here


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

khazi said:


> What's the long term on Sages like? I'm tempted by a Bambino - I've found them for £329 - take the Tax and VAT off, and it's not that different to a reconditioned Gaggia from here


 Long term, as in reliability? I don't know, I've only had mine since Black Friday and it's only been in use since mid Feb. Some people on here say they're not that reliable but after reading around the topic, I don't know about that. For a start, they're an extremely popular machine, sold in far greater numbers than most machines you will read about on here. So of course you are going to hear about more being repaired. Secondly, there's a bit of an agenda against Sages on this forum from a small minority, so take what you read with a pinch of salt.

People say the aftercare isn't good. Not sure about that either, I called them once, they were great. I've read stories on here of them being good to others too. Maybe in 2 years time when warranty is out of service it's a different story, I'll have to wait and see.

Have a read around the forum there's a good few posts on the Sage v Gaggia Classic debate. Each has it's strengths and weaknesses, what's best for one person by no means means it's best for the next one.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

khazi said:


> That's the main point of confusion for me. I'm loathed to drop a chunk of cash on a machine biased towards pre-ground coffee. What happens if you use a pressurised basket at 9 bar?


 Dark brown Liquid comes out really slowly......Until you get to the pro spec machines they are all designed for pre ground just some can be modded for freshly ground.


----------

